# Warsaw / Warszawa / Poland



## Francuz

Hello  Do we have 3 other users from Warsaw / Poland here ? / Ktoś z Warszawy?


----------



## Jeeves

Welcome @Francuz ! Very cool to have someone here from Poland. How long have you been driving for Uber? What kind of car do you drive? How is it?! Love to hear what it's like for you over there.


----------



## UberOng

How about Lublin?


----------



## MartinA

Any experiences from driving Uber in Poland from other users here? I did 245 trips in Warsaw recently and want to share with others interested my thoughts.. Greetings !


----------

